# How the Quilt helps HRI...who became an HRI volunteer because of the quilt?



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

I want to write an article for HRI about all the people who have become involved as a foster or volunteer through Julie's efforts and the quilt project. I know that many of you first quilted and then became involved in HRI in some way...many have rescued and fostered pets, others have just joined to help.

I think that the Quilts have raised a lot of awareness for rescue. I cannot thank Julie and company enough. And we aren't even talking about all the funds these amazing quilts have raised...

And I think Julie will tell you that after three years, I think I am beginning to "know" how to applique!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

that's really sweet Linda....:hug:

No need though.....I do what I do because I enjoy it and it is a good cause. I think originally we just wanted to have fun by making a quilt and I knew how...as time has went on,it has remained the same for me. I do many things every day (as I'm sure everyone does) that a person does because they HAVE to,not because they WANT to. Making this quilt every year is something I do that is just my own special thing......no husband,no kids and as much rewarding as it is fun.:thumb:

I think everyone has really improved their skills and we have found many very talented people...even people who were absolutely sure they could never make a block. NEVER say NEVER....right?


----------

